# My first buttons



## geonorts (Nov 2, 2009)

Months of research, months of collecting electronic scrap, help from many on this site, finally my first button of gold and bi product button of silver. Thanks to all on the forum.






gold button 5.36g





silver button 11.65g

melted them just today still need a bit of a clean, but looks a lot better the the dust i was worried if it was or wasn't pm, also a bit more impresive to show people without having to explain why it looks like dirt


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 2, 2009)

success!! congratulations!!

Parenthetically, the refined gold powder is safer from theft because it looks
like dirt. It's not shiny yet like your freshly melted silver and gold buttons. :lol:


----------



## stihl88 (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations geonorts, you got to be happy with that.


----------



## beachbum1975 (Nov 3, 2009)

Great work geonorts!

I can't wait to post my recovery efforts soon!


----------



## Gold Trail (Nov 3, 2009)

Geon, If i may ask, how were you able to get your silver to melt so nice? mine look like crap (see the pics in "crappy looking silver from fixer" in the gallery.

thanks Ryan


----------



## geonorts (Nov 4, 2009)

i used an oxy acet, I used a small tall graphite crucibles, heated it to glowing hot added a very small pinch of sugar after coating the crucible with borax then melted the silver with the torch.
p.s the bottom doesn't look as nice (it looks like the moon)


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2009)

show your friends, how much of a merlin magician you are: melting dirt to gold.

good magic


----------



## ay_mickey (Nov 9, 2009)

is that an OZ ?, thort that what thay call button,??


----------



## geonorts (Nov 10, 2009)

i wish it was an ounce, its only around one sixth of an ounce


----------

